# Recommendations for fursuit supplies?



## Ravinfox (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm going to start making fursuits for the first time by myself so I have a few questions.


How many yards of faux fur are a good idea to have when making a full suit? Someone said 3 years would be good but I don't want to cut myself short or over spend on it. So some good insight on that would be nice.

Also I was wondering what type of thread would be strong enough to hold together fur without needing maintenance so often.

Then my final question is what foam would be ideal for making a head out of? I don't want to use memory foam ((of course)) but is there a specific type that works well for structure?


Thanks everyone!

-Ravinfox


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not so sure on the yardage for a full suit. That said, for the kind of thread you need you will want something like "Hand quilting" thread. The key thing to keep in mind with thread selection is strength. Try a pull test. Hold onto the spool, hold onto a decent length (get a good grip wind the end around your fingers) and do a very medium strength pull. Desirable thread will not break with something like this. Undesirable thread will. Also try a super hard pull. If it doesn't break you will want to be wary of using it around heavy stress areas. Super strong thread can end up ripping your material along the seams. So something mid range is best. I find often threads sold as being for "quilting" or "hand quilting" tends to be a be a good in between.

There is a type of green foam that is common for people to use. You can also use upholstery foam and just layer it. It's not hard to find either. We have a good list of materials http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...S-AND-TUTORIALS-A-LIST-FOR-NEW-FURSUIT-MAKERS here in this sticky: 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Sar (Nov 16, 2011)

Four/Five yards of fur should be plenty.
Head should be made of high density upholstry foam
Threadwise, I'll agree with trpdwarf as I'm unsure. I just use thicker thread.


----------



## Ravinfox (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks you guys!  This really helps!


----------

